# Amtrak to Canada in August, 2021?



## Bill Strachan (Jul 20, 2021)

Good evening-

The Canadian government has indicated non-essential travel from/to Canada may resume as “early” as August 9 this year for fully vaccinated individuals. Seems no quarantine for fourteen (14) days but proof of two (2) shots plus a test at least within three (3) days of travel with negative results. May again be tested upon arrival.

Putting one’s ear to the rail, has anyone heard if the Maple Leaf or any other Amtrak trains will resume service on or shortly thereafter? My partner and I want to leave from New York City to Montreal, take The Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver and the go down to Seattle from there. She has never been to Canada and this would be a birthday present for her. We would return to The City via the Zephyr. I have already done the West -> East on The Canadian.

What are folks thoughts on getting up North in September and back down in October based on this itinerary please?

Thanks for your insights.

Bon chance et bonne route mes amis.

Be well and watch your six.

Bill Strachan
*****@****.com


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 20, 2021)

Wonderful trip but:

The chances of the Adirondack coming back before 2022 are Slim and None and Slim has left town.

Currently VIA is running the Canadian between Toronto and Vancouver once a week,and Passengers are not allowed to use the Dome Cars or the Park Car Dome.

I don't want to rain on your parade,, but in all honesty, I would not want to make that Long trip ( 5 Days/4 Nights)under the Current COVID Protocols that are in place in Canada for the Canadian.

Perhaps you can consider taking the Lake Shore to Chicago, riding the Empire Builder to Seattle, the Coast Starlight to Emeryville( spend some time in Seattle and the Bay Area)then ride the Zephyr to Chicago( spemd a night) and the Cardinal (Runs 3 days a Week)to New York.

The Amtrak Trains would probably cost less than the Canadian depending on the days you ride and your accommodations , and how long you stay in each City.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 21, 2021)

It think it is iffy that the Canadian will be full service, with open dome cars, that soon.

I usually take the Canadian as the "spine" of a trip from Seattle to New York early every November. I think what the conditions and restrictions onboard the Canadian by then are unknowable right now and, right or wrong, Canada generally has been much slower to loosen restrictions generally. Also, right now entry into Canada will still require you have a 3 day quarantine plan even if your number doesn't come up for the random testing and they don't make you do actually execute it. They will want to know what it would be, and you have to document as part of the ArriveCAN app application for entry, along with proof of vaccination and proof of a negative COVID test. That doesn't work for getting right on the train.


Also, while I think at least one Cascades Vancouver round trip should be running by November, I am much less confident about the status of the Maple Leaf. So I have about 90% decided I am going to push that trip out to March, when both the border and the train have a track record, and hopefully the Amtrak connecting services are back. I am pretty sure I am going to use the Plan B Amtrak reservation I made in case the Canadian didn't work out, because I just do not feel sure of it. I don't want to ride it if I would be largely restricted to my roomette as things are now.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 21, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Currently VIA is running the Canadian between Toronto and Vancouver once a week,and Passengers are not allowed to use the Dome Cars or the Park Car Dome.
> 
> I don't want to rain on your parade,, but in all honesty, I would not want to make that Long trip ( 5 Days/4 Nights)under the Current COVID Protocols that are in place in Canada for the Canadian.



I agree with you. I want to ride The Canadian, but I will wait until additional sense of "normality" is able to prevail with regard to public transportation. The Canadian is too expensive to not be able to use the Dome Cars or the Park Car.


----------



## Bill Strachan (Aug 17, 2021)

Thank you all. Revised trip plans as limited amenities and restrictions. I worked corrections and some of the cells were bigger.... Be well and stay safe.


----------



## flitcraft (Aug 17, 2021)

Bill Strachan said:


> Thank you all. Revised trip plans as limited amenities and restrictions. I worked corrections and some of the cells were bigger.... Be well and stay safe.


Yeah, but on the train you won't end up with Big Bad Bruno as a 'cellmate'.


----------

